# anyone use a acoustic audio "bass" sub?



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got a 15'' "bass" subwoofer laying around...

I wana know if anyone has run one... was it any good ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-New-800-Watt-...ryZ18803QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

No Ma'am I have never used one. On a side note-

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

happy birthday weenieboy


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

cheesehead said:


> No Ma'am I have never used one. On a side note-
> 
> Happy Birthday!





rimshot said:


> happy birthday weenieboy




haha thanks guys ............. 

I added a link @ the top...

I can't find recomended enclosure volume ANYWHERE ...........


----------

